# Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Well guys I loved all the previous games in the series and loving the trailers and gameplay videos from this one too. Looks like this would be epic successor to the series after all those years

Developer - Ubisoft Paris
Publisher  - Ubisoft
Platforms - Xbox 360, PS3, PC
Genre - Third Person Shooter ( First person shooting is also there)
Release Date - Q4 2012
Official Site - Ghost Recon
Official FB page - Ghost Recon Facebook Page

Here are some screenshots of this awesome game.
*lvlone.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Ghost_Recon_FS_77.jpg

*www.pcgamersworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Ghost-Recon-Future-Soldier-9.jpg

*videogamesdaily.com/content/ghost-recon-future-soldier-interview-aziz-khater.jpg

*ve3dmedia.ign.com/images/06/44/64474_orig.jpg


*Some Videos*
[YOUTUBE]G47E5I5_ggg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]t5HGfaTZn_8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]7dRDkeS8vhg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]vkiUfp8sqdw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jsjs (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow looks awsome. Btw i have also played one game from the series, tom clancy's rainbow six.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah it is.
Well actually Rainbow isn't in this series thats a different series. The games in this series are
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1 & 2. Both are awesome games and you should try them.

@ *Mods*
Please change the Thread's Title ( Clanc's to Clancy's). I made a typo


----------



## jsjs (Jun 13, 2011)

I will try them definetly


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1 & 2. Both are awesome games and you should try them.
> 
> @ *Mods*
> Please change the Thread's Title ( Clanc's to Clancy's). I made a typo



One bullet and you are gone.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 13, 2011)

Faun said:
			
		

> One bullet and you are gone.


Nah not with just one bullet. Thats the case with Operation Flashpoint Dragon Rising. In this game you can easily take about 3 to 4 bullets in normal difficulty and about 2 bullet in hard difficulty.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

*Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

So the next installment in this tactical shooter is scheduled to release in May 2012, and that also with changing the First Person view to Third Person view. And with advanced features like digital camouflage.
Per-Orders started on [NextWorld.IN. Just finished ordering.

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Future Soldier Trailer - Ubisoft E3 2011 - YouTube


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

This is nice 
Nice screenies 



Spoiler



*images.nextworld.in/screenshots/bigger/SW4704-1.jpg*images.nextworld.in/screenshots/bigger/SW4704-2.jpg


----------



## DDIF (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

Yeah all trailers and footage look great. I hope they have longer single player campaigns than before.
Right now Ghost Recon: FS and Max Payne 3 are the most wanted games for me.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

I had seen the trailer and a demo presentation of FS couple of months before, was impressed look of the game. Waiting to pick up a copy


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

thanks for sharing .. will get it for sure


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 24, 2012)

I played GRAWF 2. I was about to complete it, that's when a mishap happened and I had to clean install the OS. Lost all the saves. Didn't felt like playing it again. Will be definitely getting this one.


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

I'm interested in its 3rd person elements.


----------



## DDIF (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

If it were a FPS like its predecessor then I wouldn't have ordered it.
I ordered it just because it is going to be TPS.


----------



## Alok (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

^same here.


----------



## masterkd (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

didn't ubi cancelled future soldier for PC?

good to hear its coming in PC


----------



## roque (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

it was cancelled but fans weren't buying that with just a free online pc version of the gme...


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

never played any of ghost recon games...maybe this time should get my hands dirty


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier (Coming this May)*

Great news.
I remember a similar thread of the very same topic. Mods please do the honour of merging both the threads.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2012)

bump. I bumped it so that mods can merge it with the new thread of same topic.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2012)

haven't played any of the previous parts...which one is recommended??


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2012)

abhidev said:


> haven't played any of the previous parts...which one is recommended??



1. Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 1
2. Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2


----------



## abhidev (Feb 2, 2012)

thanx for the suggestions..will try it


----------



## DDIF (Mar 10, 2012)

Shipping started today on FlipKart.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 10, 2012)

This one has a coop of 12 hrs and multiplayer?  
Will get it surely


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> Shipping started today on FlipKart.



WHAT ? I thought it would release hn may 2012.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2012)

Releases Early June


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

Then whats that shipping thing. Devs say it will release in may 2012 lets see.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 10, 2012)

I think he meant to say that Flipkart started taking Pre-orders from today


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2012)

yep, it's available for pre order now :

Rs. 2799 for xbox and PS3 version and Rs. 999 only for pc version


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

Well the game don't cost too much. Its quite nicely priced.


----------



## DDIF (Mar 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> WHAT ? I thought it would release hn may 2012.


*My Bad!!*
FlipKart sent me an email that it is available now. I thought it was available for shipping but it is just available for pre-order. lolz
Actually I had pre-ordered it from NextWorld and they show the shipping date as June 12.


----------



## GamerKP (Mar 11, 2012)

watching its trailer for ages.like 2 years already and still its not relesed.ha ha ha.
advance warfighter was good but didnt finish it.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

GamerKP said:


> watching its trailer for ages.like 2 years already and still its not relesed.ha ha ha.
> advance warfighter was good but didnt finish it.



Well then your wait is over. It is releasing this may. Ain't this a good thing.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2012)

^^ may 22nd-25th only for PS3 and Xbox 360 - PC version will release in June AFAIK.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh no problem for that. When waited for years can't we wait for a couple of weeks more.


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2012)

Ghost Recon Future Soldier Signature Edition



> Ubisoft today announced that the Signature Edition of Ghost Recon: Future Soldier offers an exclusive multiplayer map named Moscow Suburbs plunging you right into the heart of intense urban firefights, and two legendary weapons: the MK 14 assault rifle for the Ghost faction rifleman class, and the AK-47 for the Bodark rifleman. Also, new customization options include two custom weapons skins (the Winter Digital and Tiger Stripe camo skins that have been selected by the Ghost Recon community on Facebook), and 48 custom headgear skins (you will get even more options to customize your character and make him look truly unique on the battlefield)



News: Ghost Recon: Future Soldier Signature Edition Details and Trailer


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

Weapon customisation of this game is simply unmatched.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 13, 2012)

^^
yeah, its going to be pretty sweet


----------



## RCuber (Mar 13, 2012)

M16A3 + Foregrip + Reflex FTW


----------



## puli44 (Mar 13, 2012)

looking like splinter cell conviction ...superb graphics


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2012)

Its better than SC C.


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2012)

SC series and GRAW series are completely different from each other - there should not be any comparison between two


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually he was comparing just graphics nothing more.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ just overlooked the superb graphics part


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 16, 2012)

*Ghost Recon:Future Soldier*

Every one knows Ghost Recon Future Soldier would be releasing on May 22 for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3, but now we know when PC players will be able to get in on the action.
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/ubisoft/ghost-recon/futuresoldier/pc/GRFS_PC_BXSHT_610a.jpg
Developer-Ubisoft
Release-June 12 
The game will be available at retail and for digital download on PC on June 12. Here are a few differences between the PC and console versions of the game:

PC version features:


PC high standard visuals (DX11 renderer, new high-quality assets, new post process effects, multi-monitor solutions support, TriDef stereoscopic support).

DirectX11 enhanced: tessellation (for soft 3D models), compute shaders-based realistic lighting (for global illumination), volumetric fog.

Online widget: Party, Friends and Ghost Feed functionality can be accessed at any moment from any screen

Extended party functionality: simplified and more flexible invitation system

Party text chat

Uplay Friends system

Fully customizable controls for the localized keyboards

The PC version of the game will also require a one time registration with your Uplay account when you first begin playing, but after that an Internet connection will not be required to play.
*UPDATE LINK FIXED* Official*ghost-recon.ubi.com/gr-portal/en-GB

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/174/screenshotfull06tcm2142.jpg

*static9.cdn.ubi.com/en-GB/images/screenshot_full_05tcm2142893.jpg
*static9.cdn.ubi.com/en-GB/images/screenshot_full_03tcm2142891.jpg
*static9.cdn.ubi.com/en-GB/images/screenshot_full_22tcm2142910.jpg
*static9.cdn.ubi.com/en-GB/images/screenshot_full_15tcm2142903.jpg


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Ghost Recon:Future Soldier*

Great News! Will see if there's a MP and how good it is, a must buy in my list of games.

P.S Also, check the link you posted in the last lines. Fix it.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 16, 2012)

*Re: Ghost Recon:Future Soldier*

Copied your post to the other thread, but make sure you check if a thread already exists before making a new one. 

I merged your prev one too but this one already has a nice thread on it's own so merging the OP seemed counter productive. 

Either ways, a template well made


----------



## gameranand (Apr 16, 2012)

^^ Thanks for your trouble.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

screenshots looks nice .. feels like I'm looking at BF3 though 

BTW, check out this MP gameplay video :
New Ghost Recon: Future Soldier Multiplayer Trailer (video) | Geeky Gadgets

and this also :
*www.gamebandits.com/news/ghost-rec...oks-to-change-the-stop-and-shoot-genre-39588/


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

Its very different from BF3 for sure. I'll guarantee for that.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ it must be different from BF3 but DX11 gfx makes it look similar 

BTW, can anybody tell what game engine Future Soldier is using ?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2012)

Its YETI.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: Ghost Recon:Future Soldier*



desiJATT said:


> Great News! Will see if there's a MP and how good it is, a must buy in my list of games.
> 
> P.S Also, check the link you posted in the last lines. Fix it.


Link updated


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ it must be different from BF3 but DX11 gfx makes it look similar
> 
> BTW, can anybody tell what game engine Future Soldier is using ?



Its HDR+Ambient Occlusion.
Dont expect anything Big from a *PC Port* even if it is using DX11, especially when it comes from UBISOFT.
YETI was internally developed just for Ghost recon series and was focused competely to X360 and heavily modified version has been used to bring up this title to PC,so not much expectation in tech department.Though screens are just fine.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

As long as it looks awesome it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ very true ... 



gameranand said:


> Its YETI.





Sujeet said:


> Its HDR+Ambient Occlusion.
> Dont expect anything Big from a *PC Port* even if it is using DX11, especially when it comes from UBISOFT.
> YETI was internally developed just for Ghost recon series and was focused competely to X360 and heavily modified version has been used to bring up this title to PC,so not much expectation in tech department.Though screens are just fine.



so they are using the same engine as GRAW 1  ... thanks guys for the info.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

One thing for sure this game would be must play for any xbox user with its awesome kinect support.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (May 2, 2012)

*[Flipkart] Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier @999*



> Special Offer: Pre Order and get exclusive DLCs & a chance to win an iPad 3 through Lucky Draw.



*Link*


----------



## gameranand (May 2, 2012)

Well the price is not as high as I expected.


----------



## RCuber (May 23, 2012)

is the game out? I am seeing reviews on YT..


----------



## masterkd (May 23, 2012)

yes..out for consoles
PC release date june 26


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2012)

PC version would come late as usual. Ubisoft tend to release PC version of their game late.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2012)

BTW how many of you guys bought it? I want to know how many here play the MP actively, if not many are playing then ill give this a skip..


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 26, 2012)

^ Don't expect many Tom Clancy buyers in India.  
Check out the review @ IVG. I recon its a great game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 26, 2012)

Its a game that felt like half finished. Tactics that required to complete the game were sweet. But this game could have used a bit more polish. Graphics are great at times and mediocre at some times. Facial animations and voice acting is sub par. But they nailed the cover mechanics. All in all, Just a good game. Nothing outstanding here. Disappointed.


----------



## joe (Jun 27, 2012)

Now i am downloading this game. Very much excited to play this.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 27, 2012)

ahem..

EDIT: Review is good, but as MP requires good communication with the squad mates, it may be a problem till many of us start playing together with voice. I am also concerned about the time I may spend playing this game, BF3 gave me a good 10-11 months of gaming and still i'm not even slightly bored about it. ill give it a couple of weeks to see if you guys buy it.. else ill give it a skip

[YOUTUBE]OrKB7_DUM_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2012)

@Joe,

Don't post the links for repacks and illegit stuff here. You have been warned.


----------



## rider (Jun 27, 2012)

I played the ghost recon advance warfighter 2, graphics were best of its time.. like bf3 nowadays. The gameplay was awesome. I liked to give commands to move rest of the soldiers, it was kinda tactics and first person shoot game. Something was unquie about that game, loved that game.
Waiting to purchase future soldiers,  some people were commenting that it has better gameplay than call of duty mw3.


----------



## joe (Jun 30, 2012)

OOPS... sorry for that post, i will be careful for next time.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 30, 2012)

Now in mission 5.  
if you play this game, make sure you set it to the highest difficulty.


----------



## topgear (Jul 1, 2012)

^^ thanks for the tip - will get the game in a few days and compare it with GRAW 2 and R6V2.


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Gameplay and graphics are rocking!!!
One of the best graphics on directx11.. as good as BF3, even better I think.
Gameplay is stylish and cinematic little bit easy, I'm playing in medium level.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, seems like a great game. Can't wait to play.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2012)

yea..the gameplay is different...more stealth than action...unlike COD series...loved the graphics


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 1, 2012)

More stealth, like Sam Fischer?


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> More stealth, like Sam Fischer?



yea, kinda splinter cell conviction style UI and hiding and running.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 1, 2012)

Ouch, that's sexy. I love that.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Been playing today...Love it ...On Mission 5...


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

can anyone tell how long is the SP campaign ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 2, 2012)

Donno, should be around 10 hrs. 

Now, In "Gallant Thief".


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> More stealth, like Sam Fischer?



yea you can say that...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2012)

So this game's worth the wait? I'm all for stealth. It's a good deviation from frantic action games.


----------



## rider (Jul 3, 2012)

first I like ur avatar as happy forever alone. 
This game is superb, really futuristic and stealthy game, graphics are better you can imagine.. one of the best war game IGN gave it 8.5/10 and I will give it 9.5/10. Buy and play it asap.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

even MP3 got similar rating  I will get it for sure.



JojoTheDragon said:


> Donno, should be around 10 hrs.
> 
> Now, In "Gallant Thief".



Great - MP3 was 10+ Hours and now this one - I like to play games with long Sp campaign


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 4, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So this game's worth the wait? I'm all for stealth. It's a good deviation from frantic action games.



This game is what you desire. Just don't go all COD style and you'll enjoy it.


----------



## rider (Jul 4, 2012)

Game makers done a lot of home work for this game, even minute things turns to make it incredible game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2012)

rider said:


> first I like ur avatar as happy forever alone.



Thanks, that pretty much describes me. 

And it had been a while I played a TPS game w/ awesome SP, hell, it's been a while since I played a good SP game. I just didn't get the urge to even think of MP3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2012)

This game is heavy on my system! My HD5850's dead already? Or is that a bug? How much fps are you guys getting and at what settings? Is AA taxing for this game?


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This game is heavy on my system! My HD5850's dead already? Or is that a bug? How much fps are you guys getting and at what settings? Is AA taxing for this game?



update your catalyst to 12.6 and play in less settings. This game has uber graphics till date.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2012)

And is this game all gray-ish or is that a prob. on my side too?


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

grayish you mean black and white?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2012)

rider said:


> grayish you mean black and white?



Let me post a screen.

Here:
*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/FutureSoldier2012-07-0715-28-53-22.jpg

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/FutureSoldier2012-07-0715-28-59-45.jpg


----------



## rider (Jul 7, 2012)

It is because of strong storm in the game


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 7, 2012)

The port is really poor. I get 20 FPS in some levels. Just lower the settings. Its should work fine.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 10, 2012)

Been playing for 5 days now, no lag or whatsoever, running butter smooth with high settings on HD6850.
Love it, it really is worth more than its price, a lot better.


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2012)

using which driver version ??


----------



## DDIF (Jul 11, 2012)

Catalyst Ver 12.4, no overclocking. When overclocked GRFS and BattleField sucks.
Full info:
*img11.imageshack.us/img11/8584/captureyne.png


----------



## joe (Jul 11, 2012)

My download stop. account gone.   i can't play the game


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 11, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> Been playing for 5 days now, no lag or whatsoever, running butter smooth with high settings on HD6850.
> Love it, it really is worth more than its price, a lot better.



DX11? Is AA turned on?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 12, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> DX11? Is AA turned on?



DX11 = Yes
AA = Off
I will try with AA turned on today and tell you how it fared.

*Update*

Ok
AA = Turned ON
Here are the screenshots, my resolution is low though, may be thats making it good.

*Settings Screen*
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/472/futuresoldier2012071209.png

*In Game*
*img827.imageshack.us/img827/472/futuresoldier2012071209.png

*img860.imageshack.us/img860/472/futuresoldier2012071209.png

*img857.imageshack.us/img857/472/futuresoldier2012071209.png


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn my GPU isn't ready for this game i guess. Getting below 30 FPS while playing in high settings. Damn! What should i do guys? 40 FPS will be enough for me. Have a look and please say what should i change. Turning off VSync made no difference!
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/5890/futuresoldier2012071215.jpg


----------



## iittopper (Jul 12, 2012)

People were suggesting that the game is too easy so started playing in hardest difficulty . But it is becoming too tough for me ! now there is no option to reduce the difficulty


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 12, 2012)

iittopper said:


> People were suggesting that the game is too easy so started playing in hardest difficulty . But it is becoming too tough for me ! now there is no option to reduce the difficulty



Is this the first Ghost Recon? If yes, you're lucky, you die 100 times in GRAW2 if played with highest difficulty. This game's dumbed down (hell, like every game which is coming out now) but not a extent where we forget that this is GR. In other words, take stealth approach. 

And damn, those screens look so vibrant and colourful. Why is mine all grayish? Almost colors are absent. I think this because of (Rupees Zero)Ghost Recon Future Soldier. 



ithehappy said:


> Damn my GPU isn't ready for this game i guess. Getting below 30 FPS while playing in high settings. Damn! What should i do guys? 40 FPS will be enough for me. Have a look and please say what should i change. Turning off VSync made no difference!
> *img198.imageshack.us/img198/5890/futuresoldier2012071215.jpg



Turn down the tessellation, shadows and Improved Physics. Your settings at that res. will bring even GTX570 to it's knees. Also this game's a poor port.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 12, 2012)

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/174/screenshotfull06tcm2142.jpg


----------



## DDIF (Jul 12, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And damn, those screens look so vibrant and colourful. Why is mine all grayish? Almost colors are absent. I think this because of (Rupees Zero)Ghost Recon Future Soldier.



The screens you posted were of different levels than mine and that another poster.
And as stated before by someone else there are some levels which are grayinh due to weather settings like snow and storms. Also you need to correct the gamma, GRFS's default settings are $#!^.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 12, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is this the first Ghost Recon? If yes, you're lucky, you die 100 times in GRAW2 if played with highest difficulty. This game's dumbed down (hell, like every game which is coming out now) but not a extent where we forget that this is GR. In other words, take stealth approach.
> 
> And damn, those screens look so vibrant and colourful. Why is mine all grayish? Almost colors are absent. I think this because of (Rupees Zero)Ghost Recon Future Soldier.



Yes man it is my first ghost recon game and my second stealth game after splinter cell conviction . But still , there should be option to reduce the difficulty . Plus for the first time i am prefering xbox 360 controller over keyboard and mouse .


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

I loved peshawar, pakistan mission.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh God! Been playing this for 8 hours straight.
Impressions? Well nice 
I have a feeling that this isn't a properly finished game.
On the Russia mission, where people are in the streets, don't know how long left.
This game would be better named as Future Manager, i might not do anything and mission can fly by.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

Why no one is discussing MP? Is it because of the most obvious reason ?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Why no one is discussing MP? Is it because of the most obvious reason ?



I want to finish the single player campaign first, haven't even looked at MP yet but believe me GRAW2 MP was awesome and I played it a lot on Malaysian and Indonesian servers.
I don't know Future Soldier have Indian servers or not, I will check today.
May be I will finish SP today that means the only appeal left for me would be MP.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Why no one is discussing MP? Is it because of the most obvious reason ?



If obvious means "waiting for sale", then yes.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 13, 2012)

ManiDhillon said:


> I want to finish the single player campaign first, haven't even looked at MP yet but believe me GRAW2 MP was awesome and I played it a lot on Malaysian and Indonesian servers.
> I don't know Future Soldier have Indian servers or not, I will check today.
> May be I will finish SP today that means the only appeal left for me would be MP.



Ah.. let me know about your experience!!



JojoTheDragon said:


> If obvious means "waiting for sale", then yes.


Thats actually quite a good way to put it!!..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 13, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Why no one is discussing MP? Is it because of the most obvious reason ?



This game's not polished 'nuff for MP. And because BF3. 



ManiDhillon said:


> The screens you posted were of different levels than mine and that another poster.
> And as stated before by someone else there are some levels which are grayinh due to weather settings like snow and storms. Also you need to correct the gamma, GRFS's default settings are $#!^.



But that Osadze mission is not so colourful. My suit's grey not black.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 13, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This game's not polished 'nuff for MP. And because BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> But that Osadze mission is not so colourful. My suit's grey not black.



Did you see correct the gamma level??


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 14, 2012)

Finished and Uninstalled.
Rating- 6.5/10, from me.


----------



## DDIF (Jul 14, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Finished and Uninstalled.
> Rating- 6.5/10, from me.



Seriously man, 6.5 ?


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 15, 2012)

Yea, it was an unfinished game IMO.

Is 6.5 that bad anyway


----------



## topgear (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ even Silent Hill movie got 6.5 on imdb but that did not stop it from being one of my most favorite movie of all time 

@ *ManiDhillon* - thanks for the info on driver version.

Anyway, coming to the topic - started playing this on yesterday, so far this feels like the best Ghost Recon games I've played so far and there's absolutely no lag.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ how are the modes? and max team/squad size?


----------



## DDIF (Jul 15, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ even Silent Hill movie got 6.5 on imdb but that did not stop it from being one of my most favorite movie of all time
> 
> @ *ManiDhillon* - thanks for the info on driver version.
> 
> Anyway, coming to the topic - started playing this on yesterday, so far this feels like the best Ghost Recon games I've played so far and there's absolutely no lag.



NP dude. Just played MP for sometime last night, servers were lagging and I hate the exclusion of server info and server selection. Anyway, MP is good. Only if someone from you guys could host some games  .


----------



## sam1 (Jul 15, 2012)

hi guys, anyone experienced any problems with the sync shot mapping (for less than 4 targets)? it is mapped to the "Q" key in the second mission, but later on in the game, it gets mapped to the LMB. that creates a problem as even if don't have a clear shot, i have to shoot a bullet anyway, creating lesser score in the end.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 15, 2012)

^ just hold Q and you team mates will fire.


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ took me a while to figure it out though I got accustomed with it from the beginning of the 3rd mission.

The only thing I did not like the run and move to a new cover both uses the shift button - so sometime when I want to just run like a panther I end up getting stuck in cover - except fpr this every other thing is almost perfect.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2012)

got it from "Games The Shop". "Signature Edition" :s .. just started installing.. if anyone is playing MP then pls PM me your Games Tags(yet to complete the installation and check how MP works)

Pic


Spoiler



*img16.imageshack.us/img16/6906/grfsbox.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 16, 2012)

Do post some screenies and you views in the MP.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ even Silent Hill movie got 6.5 on imdb but that did not stop it from being one of my most favorite movie of all time


Yea, i didn't say it was a bad game or anything. I enjoyed it, i really did. And i don't give much rating to anything. Only two games have reached or crossed 8 were Saboteur and GTA IV. I love stealth games but a group stealth game is ......well i wasn't exactly sure of my part in the game. Was it just marking some enemies for others or i myself had something to do actually!! And also it's itching me that i had to turn down some graphic settings, I've never done it until i purchased the 560 for any game.
Anyway, it was a good game at the end of the day.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 16, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Do post some screenies and you views in the MP.


sure, will do .. 

sigh.. being original is so hard.. downloading updates .. activation and stuff sigh  , still downloading some 400 MB update 

BTW couple of college students reluctantly bought this game, on my way out of the store they were talking of installing it in all of their computers and playing together


----------



## topgear (Jul 17, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Yea, i didn't say it was a bad game or anything. I enjoyed it, i really did. And i don't give much rating to anything. Only two games have reached or crossed 8 were Saboteur and GTA IV. I love stealth games but a group stealth game is ......well i wasn't exactly sure of my part in the game. Was it just marking some enemies for others or i myself had something to do actually!! And also it's itching me that i had to turn down some graphic settings, I've never done it until i purchased the 560 for any game.
> Anyway, it was a good game at the end of the day.



the role is you are a part of a highly skilled TEAM of US special force ( like  SWAT ) and I like this kind of games where we have group up to eliminate bad tangos and hostiles ... this may be the reason when I play CS I always like to play as a CT force


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

Just finished Silent Talon, starting with Firefly Rain .. 

im not able to achieve good framerates.. now playing at 720p with AA and VSync on.. else there is too much tearing


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 17, 2012)

> Jelse there is too much tearing


So true!
I didn't get good fps either. Somehow the average managed to stay just above 40


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jul 17, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Just finished Silent Talon, starting with Firefly Rain ..
> 
> im not able to achieve good framerates.. now playing at 720p with AA and VSync on.. else there is too much tearing




Firefly rain and the last misson are the worst of 'em all. The freaking frames dropped down to the 20 level  Consolized games now-a-days surely lack optimization.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

I forgot to tell about the game itself  , its good. cover system is excellent. controls are very easy (Xbox 360 controller ) 

Pros-
Good gameplay and story. better than BF3 (yea i'm saying that ) 
Easy to navigate and control the character. 
GFX is good but there are -ve also. 

Cons-
Game not optimized .. even at 720p, I get low framerates on my config. 
Cannot change settings when in game. you need to exit to main menu to change any settings. 

I tried 1080p with everything set to max.. and I was getting 17 FPS. on 720p with med settings I was still getting 50 FPS.. so there is serious issues with the optimization of this game. 

coming to MP. I never managed to get into a game. there is no server browser at all, I do get into a game launch screen, but the connect get disconnected once the game starts.. so I still need to test MP. 

My Rating . 5/10 - points only for story and cover system. gfx , MP doesnt get points.. 

I will re rate this game once I am satisfied with MP.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2012)

Pardon me but the third video in the OP, that is a demo right? I mean I haven't seen anything like that in the SP campaign.


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2012)

can't say why you guys are getting such low FPS - the only issue I'm facing is slow mouse movement .. had to crank up the mouse sensitivity to 100.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> So true!
> I didn't get good fps either. Somehow the average managed to stay just above 40



40fps wow...I played it on 25fps average...


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 18, 2012)

abhidev said:


> 40fps wow...I played it on 25fps average...


Wow? Don't know.
Fps went down to 30 sometimes in those rainy areas, but all other time it was above 50.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like the fps issue is common.. Same here dips to 25/30 on rainy


----------



## DDIF (Jul 19, 2012)

Played MP, it is good but heck, as I mentioned before I hate the exclusion of server browser. If anyone is interested in playing MP then we could set a time and host a game. Of course only 7 - 8 players would be able to play not more.
I use low resolution of 1366x768(Playing on borrowed LED of 15") and all other settings are high and I get above 62 FPS always. Don't play without updates.


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 20, 2012)

My settings were high/DX 11 and had more than 50 fps...on 1.0...game isnt patched


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn, so the culprit is the update


----------



## RCuber (Jul 24, 2012)

Totally forgot about this game .. Im was in the last mission.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2012)

Completed the game .. This game is better ( and easier ) than any previous Ghost Recon title - you don't need to control and baby feed your team to tell them when and which cover they should use, the use of camo suite, silenced weapon, intelligent team AI made it more realistic except the auto healing system like CoD series 

The gameplay is great with almost no major flaw, control system is fluid but carrying  weapon with lots of ammo and random ammo crate just don't match the climate of a tactical shooter ( compared to the previous GR titles )  and though the story started well at the end it somewhat lost it's grip - overall; this is a good game - suitable for newcomers in GR series and the old players of GR/RSV series will find many interesting things - so as for rating this gets 7.5 from me.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 30, 2012)

Completed. Amazing graphics and story line. Good features like camo, drone, etc.
Not too hard. Teammates are a big help. Sync shot is the best 

Very easy tho.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2012)

yea the game seemed very easy when it came to sync shots...


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 30, 2012)

Magnetic vision and night vision goggles show u everything so there are no surprise enemy attacks


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2012)

ok guys talking about too easy.. go weapons hot and try playing it again  (except for the missions where alerts should not be raised)  

but still it will be easy due to the cover system


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ The game is meant to be played using stealth and not weapons hot.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ The game is meant to be played using stealth and not weapons hot.



people are complaining about the game is too easy , thats why I recommended going weapons hot 

still need to finish the last mission, too busy with BF3  , multiplayer is still a #FAIL as I cannot get any connection at all.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Well when your team mates are smart then obviously game would be  easier as in earlier games you had to mouth feed the commands for your team members.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2012)

I played it weapons hot most of the time. Throwing a drone and marking enemies were getting too easy. And when there was no problem/stopping by going rouge then why wouldn't one take it


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ To enjoy the stealth gameplay.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 30, 2012)

Stealth is the mode you're supposed to play it in since it gives more points.

I did play non stealth most of the time tho coz stealth takes lot of patience haha lol


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

Well I am a stealth guy. I won't fire a bullet unless I have no other option.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2012)

stealth gameplay is more important in this game...and I liked it that way though it was simple...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 1, 2012)

It doesn't matter to me whether the game is simple or not if I am enjoying the game. Also if you find the game easy the pump up the difficulty level to highest. But yes I do agree that its developer's fault.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 5, 2012)

Gonna play this game again on max difficulty


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2012)

Finished the game once, now playing again to complete challenges and unlocking techs. Stealth gameplay is more rewarding as it takes a lot of thinking and strategy.


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

check out this Interesting article 

Ghost Recon: Future Soldier—the Real Military Tech Behind the Game - Popular Mechanics


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice find TG. Really interesting article.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea, a friend of mine told me and I thought he was wrong.
Wow.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2012)

I always have a fantasy ( be a member of an Elite CT force  ) about games like this and seems like modern war based games are based on good weapon/ballistic physics and upcoming techs in battlefield.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

Well yes. Technology improves in every field. Though some futuristic games gives different kind of gameplay like singularity, timeshift.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

What I like most are the weapon customizations, best I'd seen in a game so far, take a silenced ACR with a Xray scope and grenade launcher attachment and the game is yours.


----------



## Jripper (Aug 21, 2012)

Err...I am getting 22 fps in this game with my r6850 cyclone. 
Settings are 1080p,vsync ON ,aa ON, everything max.
 But the gameplay doesn't feel like 22 fps. Its quite smooth actually


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 21, 2012)

Download 12.8 drivers. They'll improve the performance. Even on my 7950... FS was giving me around 25 FPS.. but since 12.8 update its improved a lot.


----------



## Jripper (Aug 21, 2012)

How come a dude I know is reporting 45 fps max and 30 min on all max settings on a sapphire hd6850 which is clocked lower than mine? 

He could be lying I guess. But there is no reason why he should 

I am running catalyst 12.6 btw. On the 2nd mission it is showing 28-30fps.


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ That guy is using same driver version as your's - why not try with 12.8 driver ??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

Turn off v-sync.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Turn off v-sync.


I can confirm that turning V-Sync off brought terrible tearing on mine. This post is useless if you meant it for AMD cards only though.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

lol I totally forgot about this game. I am in the last mission, finished up to the Chopper. I think another 20 minutes is left


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 22, 2012)

time trial will start for the last 2 HVTs. I found the last mission slightly boring. Should have done some chasing in car/train/chopper.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2012)

Sam said:


> time trial will start for the last 2 HVTs. I found the last mission slightly boring. Should have done some chasing in car/train/chopper.



yea...should have been more exciting and explosive


----------



## gameranand (Aug 22, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I can confirm that turning V-Sync off brought terrible tearing on mine. This post is useless if you meant it for AMD cards only though.



Actually for some reason sometimes this does helps to improve performance.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

I've played this game with v-sync option turned off and experienced absolutely no screen tearing issue.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 23, 2012)

Just installed the game. have heard a lot about this. Hopefully it will not disappoint me


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

Even I'm playing with V-Sync off... no tearing at all.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 23, 2012)

topgear said:


> I've played this game with v-sync option turned off and experienced absolutely no screen tearing issue.





mandarpalshikar said:


> Even I'm playing with V-Sync off... no tearing at all.


Hmm.
Guess I was unlucky, I'm always anyway!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ you are using Nvidia GPU faced tearing whereas others using AMD GPUs didn't face any. maybe driver issue. Have seen such things many time in the past.


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2012)

Playing with Adaptive Vsync, GTX580, no tearing, try using adaptive V-Sync, its there for a reason.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 24, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ you are using Nvidia GPU faced tearing whereas others using AMD GPUs didn't face any. maybe driver issue. Have seen such things many time in the past.


Yep, could be. But one thing, turning off or on V-Sync didn't make any difference on FPS though.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ may be the game can give 60 FPS at max - looks like this a fps locked title.



Sam said:


> ^^ you are using Nvidia GPU faced tearing whereas others using AMD GPUs didn't face any. maybe driver issue. Have seen such things many time in the past.



the nly game I've seen screen tearing issue was Rage.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bought the game 10 days back. Have not been able to play more than couple of missions as it keeps crashing with yeti fatal error. Their support sucks - I was asked to disable all non-MS services and restart, which obviously disabled my anti-virus as well. 

None of the suggested 4 solutions have worked till now. Dont have much hope from this game now. Wasted my money unless they release a magic patch. Anyone has any solution to this problem?

Will buy Sleeping Dogs now - 10% discount on flipkart


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Bought the game 10 days back. Have not been able to play more than couple of missions as it keeps crashing with yeti fatal error. Their support sucks - I was asked to disable all non-MS services and restart, which obviously disabled my anti-virus as well.
> 
> None of the suggested 4 solutions have worked till now. Dont have much hope from this game now. Wasted my money unless they release a magic patch. Anyone has any solution to this problem?
> 
> Will buy Sleeping Dogs now - 10% discount on flipkart


Since you already own the game, use a crack, I remember I was having crashes with STALKER, a crack took care of it.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> Since you already own the game, use a crack, I remember I was having crashes with STALKER, a crack took care of it.



I don't know if that would work. Seems like some compatibility problem with 5xxx series of AMD cards. They are supposed to release a new patch today - hopefully that would resolve this problem.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 20, 2012)

Update: Putting Uplay in offline mode has helped, working now... Guess online profile and savefiles are corrupt and it was trying to load from cloud... Putting it in offline mode means it is picking load files from PC now, thats the best explanation of what could have been the problem...


----------

